# Painting outside of house on concrete foundation (see photos) What paint should I use



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

"The area goes all around the house and as you can see in the photos
it is concrete (no concrete blocks, just cement or something).
I am going with the color white."

HT..... It looks like it's allready white in the photo....:wink2:


----------



## HTFreak (Mar 24, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> "The area goes all around the house and as you can see in the photos
> it is concrete (no concrete blocks, just cement or something).
> I am going with the color white."
> 
> HT..... It looks like it's allready white in the photo....:wink2:


Oops. I fixed it now. (see photos) :biggrin2:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

HT.....

We may get a great recomendation from J-may or some of our pro painters...

but in my own home in Denver (subject to winter and moderate summer heat) I had excellent performance with Behr's solid color stain (it's virtually a paint).

Can't recall it's exact name, but it has plus in the name, and it was not the top of their line.

I was in a light gray (matching the siding to minimize contrast). It just comes in a flat. 

It was brushed, not sprayed, and I got better than ten years out of a paint job... while neighbors were only getting 6-8.


----------



## HTFreak (Mar 24, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> HT.....
> 
> We may get a great recomendation from J-may or some of our pro painters...
> 
> ...


You used that for the outside wall of your cement wall of your house?
Is it less expensive? Why not generic outdoor paint?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If it's mostly bare concrete I would apply a masonry primer, something like Sherwin-Williams Loxon. Then apply 2 topcoats of your favorite latex paint, satin or semi-gloss. I would use SW's SuperPaint. And, yes you can use a roller to help speed the process along.

And, if you go MTN's route using a stain, take a look at H & C concrete stain. It's specially formulated for concrete. The downside is that it will leave you with a FLAT finish which can become a "dirt catcher."


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

HTFreak said:


> You used that for the outside wall of your cement wall of your house?
> Is it less expensive? Why not generic outdoor paint?


Actually, it was my siding (rough sawn pine) paint. It is an exterior solid stain/paint... and performed great on the concrete.... BUT GYMshoe has a good point that if your property is prone to dirt splash and needs rinsing off, an exterior semi or satin would be much more washable/rinsable.

I actually wanted the least contrast (color and sheen) for the foundation.


----------

